# i dont know what to do



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Pixel is now 7mo and has all of a sudden started to growl and bark at ppl. barks at ppl she knows. i take her to work everyday, she is exposed to many people...so i would think she is well socialized. i dont know a whole lot in the training area. so can someone tell me the proper way to deal with this?


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Hmmm, dont know a whole bunch about training, did something maybe frighten her? Maybe she is just testing? ZsaZsa is terrible, she barks and growls at everyone, chases cars







, Jewels one the other hand she also is 7 months old she will bark at different sounds and people for a bit but then she will stop. She runs backwards as she is barking at them







Maybe it is just a phase


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, I certainly hope it is just a phase as Pacino started that about a month ago. Pacino is 14 months old. But it is only to people who are inside and they have to walk by me. For instance if my son, hubby or one of my son's friends has to walk past me to say use the bathroom he chases them and bites their pants or feet!! He doesn't want anyone by me...and I know this is not a good thing. He is still very friendly and loves people just over protective over me I guess but I want to stop it.

Jamie, I don't have an answer for you, I wish I did for all the help you have given me.....

Marie & Pacino


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

When sammy Maree was around 6mths, she started barking at just about anything, it was driving me nuts. I used the time out method. I used a playpen, but since your at work, maybe a crate or something like that. Everytime she does it, clap your hands(gets there attention) and say Pixel NO BARK, she does it again repeat, 3rd time say Pixel NO BARK TIME OUT and place her in her time out area. Only leave her in the for about a minute (when she is quiet) and go up and say good girl good quiet and let her out again. You will need to stick to it and she will soon understand that she can not behave that way.
If Sammy barks now I will say Sammy NO BARK, if she tests me and does that 1 more bark, I will walk towards her and say TIME OUT and she runs to me and sits at my feet.

I do believe she is only testing you, and really isn't anything to worry about ( it's the age), but it is very important that you put her back in her place and let her know she can't do that. It's hard sometimes to be firm like that with our furbabies, especially if I had little Pixel looking at me, but after a few times she should get it. Well I hope.
All the best
BEK



> Well, I certainly hope it is just a phase as Pacino started that about a month ago. Pacino is 14 months old. But it is only to people who are inside and they have to walk by me. For instance if my son, hubby or one of my son's friends has to walk past me to say use the bathroom he chases them and bites their pants or feet!! He doesn't want anyone by me...and I know this is not a good thing. He is still very friendly and loves people just over protective over me I guess but I want to stop it.
> 
> Jamie, I don't have an answer for you, I wish I did for all the help you have given me.....
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]



If Pacino is behaving like that, it is sign he doesn't see you as the Alpha, that is why he has taken on the role of protecting you. You will really need to stop this behaviour. As pacino gets older it came become a real problem.
My advise to you would be, when he does this, stand up and growl and bark at him in a real forceful manner (Your Alpha), if he doesn't stop dead in his tracts, which he should then pick him up and put him in time out.
Just keep doing that to him, and I bet before you know it he will stop. You really need to growl and bark loud, strong and forceful.
Good luck
BEK


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

If Pacino is behaving like that, it is sign he doesn't see you as the Alpha, that is why he has taken on the role of protecting you. You will really need to stop this behaviour. As pacino gets older it came become a real problem.
My advise to you would be, when he does this, stand up and growl and bark at him in a real forceful manner (Your Alpha), if he doesn't stop dead in his tracts, which he should then pick him up and put him in time out.
Just keep doing that to him, and I bet before you know it he will stop. You really need to growl and bark loud, strong and forceful.
Good luck
BEK
[/QUOTE]


Wow thats good advice







I'm gonna try that with ZsaZsa, she protects me also, if anyone/dog comes near me she will have such an angry bark/growl


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> When sammy Maree was around 6mths, she started barking at just about anything, it was driving me nuts. I used the time out method. I used a playpen, but since your at work, maybe a crate or something like that. Everytime she does it, clap your hands(gets there attention) and say Pixel NO BARK, she does it again repeat, 3rd time say Pixel NO BARK TIME OUT and place her in her time out area. Only leave her in the for about a minute (when she is quiet) and go up and say good girl good quiet and let her out again. You will need to stick to it and she will soon understand that she can not behave that way.
> If Sammy barks now I will say Sammy NO BARK, if she tests me and does that 1 more bark, I will walk towards her and say TIME OUT and she runs to me and sits at my feet.
> 
> I do believe she is only testing you, and really isn't anything to worry about ( it's the age), but it is very important that you put her back in her place and let her know she can't do that. It's hard sometimes to be firm like that with our furbabies, especially if I had little Pixel looking at me, but after a few times she should get it. Well I hope.
> ...


Thank you, I will try that. Pacino is such a sweet little boy and he loves people...And when he does it, it is not like he is trying to be mean, it is as if he thinks that he needs to correct them if that makes sense. And he only does it inside, never outside....In every other respect I am the alpha...I just don't get it. But I am going to try your suggestion and see if it works. Although when I start to bark and growl at him I think my new neighbor might think I am bonkers!! LOL
Thank you for your input!!

Marie & (What?) Pacino


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

If Malts are full grown before they are 1yr old, wouldn't that make Pixel in her early teens? If that's the case, maybe she's like all teen age girls and is just talking, and talking, and talking, and talking........

Sorry to make light of your problem Jaimie but sometimes I just can't stop myself.









I had the same problem with Shotzi when we sold our house and bought a condo. Shotzi wasn't used to the new and different noise and so close to the house. I used a clicker to get Shotzi's attention (you want Pixel to look at you and stop barking when she hears the clicker), said "stop" in a firm but not loud tone, maintained the no barking for at least a few seconds, then praised her for responding appropriately. 

Dogs live in the here and now and not what happened a few moments before. While they remember and learn, they associate praise and treats with what they did just before they got the treat. Pixel will think she was rewarded for the last thing she did which was look at you quietly.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think the growling and barking thing could be a Maltese trait in some, Scooby does it too when someone comes to the house or inside, I normally pick him up and take him to that person and introduce him, he growls the whole time like he's Mr. Big Guy but....his tail is wagging madly, once he gets to the person he is totally different and is happy to get a pat on the head and sniff the person, I then put him down and he checks their shoes etc and usually goes into typical silly mode and wants to play. He has never bitten anyone. The love hate relationship he has with his vet is very obvious, the minute he sees her he growls like a mad dog, and continues the whole time she touches him, but he never attempts to bite her even though he sounds like that's his intention. We always tell him to be nice and that works too as often his growls subside to a little grumble. His vet adores him and has no fear of being bitten, she just says it's all noise, she is very confident in how she handles him and ignores his protests, so far so good no biting attempts.
The time out idea is a good one too and it works well for Scooby, we use it when he is being over zealous about a noise or vehicle he has heard. I will take him to a room and gate him in till he stops then allow him out, this works really well and now he will give a yip then stop when told.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Well, I certainly hope it is just a phase as Pacino started that about a month ago. Pacino is 14 months old. But it is only to people who are inside and they have to walk by me. For instance if my son, hubby or one of my son's friends has to walk past me to say use the bathroom he chases them and bites their pants or feet!! He doesn't want anyone by me...and I know this is not a good thing. He is still very friendly and loves people just over protective over me I guess but I want to stop it.
> 
> Jamie, I don't have an answer for you, I wish I did for all the help you have given me.....
> 
> Marie & Pacino[/B]


Marie,
I have just started to have the same problem with Nemo and my oldest son, he does the exact same thing..
I am going to take Bek's advice, lord I hope my neighbors don't hear me then they will really ship me off to
the *LooneyBin*







... Thanks, Andrea~


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep telling mac he still is a baby and not a teenager... He is 4 months old... he is not supposed to talk back to me!!!!
But he did this week.

Poor little guy... I understand him... 
We are having some ants in the kitchen and hallway. so I've been spraying that stinky sutff for some days now. Thank goodness they are almost gone now... but I can't let mac out. He just adores running on the hallway. and now... he is basically stuck in my bedroom. (there's no door in the living room so I don't trust bringing him there.)

Everywhere I go I have to pick him up or leave him in my bedroom.

so this week I started training him to stay inside when i open the door. He just got so mad, and started yelling at me!!!








I have this habit of talking to him like if he is a little person. 
so there was me... telling him
"hey mister, did you forget who is your alpha??? I make the rules!!! You CAN"T come out now." 
And of course give him the commands I'm supposed to. And making the sound the trainer told us to make. It really works too.

After a few times he did well. Most of the time now he doesn' even come close to the door, but a few times he still yells at me!!!

But now... we were working on some tricks. We did UP yesterday, and he did so well... but today he didn't want to sit, just to stand up. When I wouldn't give him the treat he would bark at me all mad!!!








So I barked back at him saying: "Remember buddy? I'm the alpha!!"








I mean... I hope that's what I said in doggie language. 

IT WAS SO FUNNY!!!! 
I can't describe Mac's face!!! he walked a little away from me, barked a very tiny bark... came close back to me... and stopped. Sat when I asked him to. Laid down, when I said down. and stood up when I said up!!









hahahahhaha
but his face was hilarious when I barked. 
Now the poor little guy wants to go out... he's been giving the door the tiny little barks.
I think we gonna go for a walk!!!

xoxo


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> name='bek74' date='Sep 2 2006, 08:51 PM' post='248055']
> When sammy Maree was around 6mths, she started barking at just about anything, it was driving me nuts. I used the time out method. I used a playpen, but since your at work, maybe a crate or something like that. Everytime she does it, clap your hands(gets there attention) and say Pixel NO BARK, she does it again repeat, 3rd time say Pixel NO BARK TIME OUT and place her in her time out area. Only leave her in the for about a minute (when she is quiet) and go up and say good girl good quiet and let her out again. You will need to stick to it and she will soon understand that she can not behave that way.
> If Sammy barks now I will say Sammy NO BARK, if she tests me and does that 1 more bark, I will walk towards her and say TIME OUT and she runs to me and sits at my feet.
> 
> ...


Good advice Bek!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok we r getting off topic...HELP MEEEEE!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry no advice here Jaimie but i'm sure you will handle it.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> ok we r getting off topic...HELP MEEEEE!!!![/B]


Jaimie, i am no expert but i really think it`s just a phase. Keep exposing her to people and other dogs and i am convinced she will get over the growling and the barking. Patience my dear, that`s the only advice i can offer. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ok we r getting off topic...HELP MEEEEE!!!![/B]


OK!!









I think that she is barking and growling because of fear. Perhaps there is a noise or something that scares her. When I carry Kallie out to get the newspaper with me (our daily ritual) she barks the whole time.... at absolutely nothing. There is no one out there. But I think she does it because she is scared and is saying to all who can hear... "stay away from me". Yet when we are in my fenced in patio area in back, she must feel secure because she never barks back there. When we go for a walk she will bark ferociously at other dogs but if they come near her, she will hide behind my back and cower. So I know it is fear. 

How about trying the clicker method and rewarding her when she is not growling and barking. I have used this method in a limited way and I can see how it could really work well if time was put in doing it.

http://www.clickerlessons.com/clicker.htm

http://clickertraining.com/store/?item=newclicker


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

ANYWAY...Jaimie I'm glad you asked this quesion because Kea is having the same issue. I use to brag about how she would NEVER bark. Now she'll bark a strange noises or strange people. I'm going to try barking back at her to see how that works!







Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hmm. i dont have much advice on this, butter has never been a barker. i'm guessing that pixel is probably being a teenager, and trying to see what she can get away with. it may be a confidence issue, too, sometimes that will cause them to bark for no apparent reason. 

anyhoo. good luck jaimie, i'm sure pixel is just testing her inner diva on you. 

ann marie and the "someone please come swat the hound upstairs...he was supposed to move out last month!!!!" buttercup


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes. When you walk towards your baby growling and barking, people look at you like where did she escape from







. When I have done it, not only did my fluffbutts stop what they were doing, so did my children, for Andrea and I who have 3 sons, it really works wonders







.
It really does work, but like I said, you have to do it forcefully (because we luv them).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You could try the water gun...it works for me MOST of the time!







it is probably a phase...


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Seriously, it seems like in training they want us to ignore bad behaviour, and reward good. When the dog is jumping on me to get my attention, she said to turn my back till she stops, then pay attention. When the dog is pulling on the leash, she said stop, step back if I have too, click and reward the dog as soon as she stops pulling. I wonder if you said stop barking, and (maybe get a clicker) click when she stopped, then gave her a treat. They associate the click as good, followed by a treat. It really works well. I guess you would have to get her used to the clicker. You have to click a bunch of times and follow it with a treat to get them used to it. I think that is loading the clicker.

Actually can't you just block posts you don't want to read. We could all just block him.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

All good advice I think .... I saw a program on TV last night & the trainer recommended waiting until the barking stops & then saying .. 'no barking' .. then when it's all quite, reward with a treat. I guess it's like anything, just a lot of patience & consistency .... hard to do, but I believe it works.

I had a similar problem with Harley at the weekend - I am attending my sister's wedding this weekend & obviously my family members will all be there leaving no one to take care of my babies, so I have booked a sitter - anyways, he came by on Saturday to meet us & Harley did NOT care for him at all!! He barked & barked & barked at him for nearly 15 minutes! We just ignored him & carried on chatting & eventually Harley realised he wasn't going to get any attention while he was carrying on like a pork chop! When he was quiet, we spoke to him & praised him for being quite .... it seemed to work. I hope he doesnt carry on like that when the sitter comes for real next Saturday!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya know Circe started that at about 6mo. old, she is now 8 mo. and she just started to quiet down. I tell her "no", in a firm voice and put my hands over her muzzle while I tell her "no", gently of course but I get my point across. She has since stopped but once in a great while she'll bark but it is seldom. At home it is a different story if she hears something and goes to protect her territory. I am not sure if this helps any but hopefully. Good luck or hook up with a dog trainer, they can be a wealth of information!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Jaimie,

Our dog trainer told us to come up with a sound we ONLY used when they barked when we didn't want them to like.. oh darn I don't know how to tell you the sound I have.

Anyway you say "No Bark", then your sound, and touch them on the top of their muzzel. NOT hit, touch and hold your finger on the top to show you mean business.

We had a HUGE problem with Bella Mia barking at NOTHING... and this method has gotten her under control. It did take about a month. Also Sir Micro use to bark at any animal on TV... he no longer barks at them using this method. He will growl a bit but not bark at them.

Good Luck to YOU and Pix!
Melanie

PS Dick who?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Dear Jaimie,
> 
> Our dog trainer told us to come up with a sound we ONLY used when they barked when we didn't want them to like.. oh darn I don't know how to tell you the sound I have.
> 
> ...


I like that Mel!!!

uhm, I know the idea is to ignore mr annoying but... because I'm fairly new here I didn't know much about this person... but now... Today, reading this thread I noticed... And I have to laugh....

OMG!!!
this richard always posts the same thing??? I get it!! he is probably a 17 year old boy, frustrated in life, who never ever had a dog, and don't even have friends and just come here to annoy everybody and have some little attention that not even his parents give him.

OR... even more pathetic, he is a grown man... even more frustrated, who never had a dog... doesn't have friends and still seek for his parents attention. 

you know... I think this kind of people is sooo freaking funny!! he can't even think about something else to annoy us. He has to use the same exactly "rolled newspaper" tatics. Lack of imagination maybe!!! 

I do agree ignoring is the best policy... so let's ignore him... but... i still think it's funny... i know i should think it's sad to see how some people are so pathetic, with so many time on their hands they should just go and do something productive.

but I still think it's funny!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *OK I thought and thought and I think MY word could be spelled like this, "ne yet" it's almost like "not yet" but more together... neayet!

And I ONLY use this word with the No Bark command.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

> You could try the water gun...it works for me MOST of the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that for Richard or Pixel????









I use the water bottle for the boys. Stops 'em in mid bark..........for a second! A second squirt usually does it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have to add my vote for trying a squirt bottle with Pixel. 

I have a different dog now, thanks to my squirt bottle, set on 'spray'. A dog that I can take into public and have walk by other dogs without acting like a complete raving, hysterical lunatic. I was just FED UP at training class (not to mention embarrassed) because I had this little dog yet she was so loud, she scared all the other big ones. I kept asking the trainer "what do I do about this?" She suggested distraction method, so when she'd spaz, I'd feed her cheerios. Worked only until i ran out of treats. 

Finally she said "Have you tried a squirt bottle?" Well, I'd TRIED it, but on the squirt setting. She handed me a squirt bottle, another dog walked by and Lucy spazzed and I said 'no bark' which she totally completely ignored and so I sprayed her in the face. Oh. My. God. I don't know if it scared the cr*p out of her or what but it was like a miracle. She listened to me. We walked by strange dogs and she IGNORED THEM because I shook the water bottle and said no bark! It also works for 'no pull' on the leash so she doesn't lunge ahead and choke herself on the show lead. 

I'm taking her to handling classes and if it wasn't for my squirt bottle, I would have been too embarrassed to go back. I have it down to just a pocket sprayer and it's just the threat of it mroe than anything. 

So yep. Spray bottle. Spray her right in the face. If you're lucky, she REALLY won't like it. Good luck!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too use the water gun. All Lacey has to do is see it and she stops barking. I praise her a lot then. She just doesn't like a van that is parked in the neighbors driveway. Neighbors have a relative staying a few weeks with them and Lacey just does not like this van at all.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I've been having a bit of that problem myself with Rudy.I have taken him to work with me since the day I got him and for the past year he has started barking and biting pant legs of my customers they open the door to leave he charges the door barking and growling bounces off the door







.It's really embarrassing and he's going to hurt himself in the process.I have no clue as to why he does it and no idea as to how to get him to STOP.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So do we want to spray with a stream of water or the mist??? I'm gonna try this. I have 3 dogs and once one starts barking the whole crew go off......


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> So do we want to spray with a stream of water or the mist??? I'm gonna try this. I have 3 dogs and once one starts barking the whole crew go off......[/B]



For some reason, it's the mist/spray that works for me. Stream she can live with, apparantly. I'm serious, Lucy was sooooo shrill and embarrassing and now it's like she is a whole different dog. A much better behaved dog!! Let me know if it works. I had to downsize to a pocket sprayer because walking around all the time with a squirt bottle? Bit awkward!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=248838
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stream worked better for me b/c I could get more distance...


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce started barking at about 7 months. I just kept telling her no every time she barked. Maybe I'm lucky, but whenever I say no, she stops whatever she's doing. Then if she starts again, I say no and give her a stern look while walking towards her. That always does the trick. Eventually, she got the idea and she barks much less now. Let her see a dog walking by the window though, and all bets are off.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

KElsie does the same thing in the house when she cant see my parents walking around from my bedroom but can only hear them... but as soon as they come in and pet her she stop growling... i have noticed that she doesnt do that to me... so I dunno if she does it to protect me or something..? She has never tried biting anyone though.. so I hope it doesnt turn into that. Kodie on the other hand.. he can bite!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Stream worked better for me b/c I could get more distance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha leave it to traci to turn this into an olympic sport


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The barking and growling thing I think is a teenage phase that they go through. Valletta did the same thing when she was about 9 months old. She still sometimes does bark at people walking by on the sidewalk, but I think she does it now for attention. The barking indoors is what really bothered me. We worked on it w/positive reinforcement techniques. When ever she'd start barking, we'd distract her first w/ a slim jim (yes I know gross but very effective). Then we would praise her for not barking and give her the treat. We worked on this for a few days and she seemed to get it right away. Now all I have to do is say No Bark and she stops. I try to carry a treat when I'm outdoors to reward her. But I don't reward every time, just every now and then. I do praise each time I give the no bark command. One thing you have to figure out is what makes her bark...is it something or someone she sees? Is she protecting her turf? Or is it aggression?

Of course, Miss Pixie is sooo cute that she can get away with that behavoir!


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i am having a similar problem with lola- she goes crazy (and i mean psycho) at big dogs. she just looses it and does this crazy bark and is totally uncontrollable...it is sooo embarrasing esp since there are so many dogs around our new apartment. i have a squirt gun, but she does not seem that botherd by it. i am going to try a squirt bottle on mist too. when she starts noticing a big dog (one sec before she looses it) do i squirt her then? everytime she goes crazy on another dog i get so embarassed and stresses! the other day she freaked out on a standard poodle at barnes and noble who didn't even look at lola! everyone was like "wow you're dog is very protective" and giving me weird looks







i wanted to die


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

lady m, i have cleaned up your thread, i appologize that it got so far off track, a few PM's will be sent to others, i think this thread was about advice on barking, ours do great until they here the door or what they "think" is the door and they bark there little freakin heads off







so i may need to return to this thread for some advice myself, but as for Lizzie, the KING of bark, what helped her the most so far (and i should have stuck with it) was the wTER, also using the "stream" and if out in the yard i will sometimes just pull out the water hose, they all hush when i even reach for it, come to think of it I may get one to keep in the house


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> lady m, i have cleaned up your thread, i appologize that it got so far off track, a few PM's will be sent to others, i think this thread was about advice on barking, ours do great until they here the door or what they "think" is the door and they bark there little freakin heads off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe you could get one of those fancy ones that fit to the kitchen sink, and all you need to do is pull it out and show them when they are barking







Only problem is who is going to clean up the mess if you use it









I have full control of Scooby when I show him the squirt bottle, I make him sit and stay and that usually keeps him quiet as long as I have that bottle handy where he can see it. I would have to say Scooby is the most boisterous greeter I have ever heard when the door bell rings


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> i am having a similar problem with lola- she goes crazy (and i mean psycho) at big dogs. she just looses it and does this crazy bark and is totally uncontrollable...it is sooo embarrasing esp since there are so many dogs around our new apartment. i have a squirt gun, but she does not seem that botherd by it. i am going to try a squirt bottle on mist too. when she starts noticing a big dog (one sec before she looses it) do i squirt her then? everytime she goes crazy on another dog i get so embarassed and stresses! the other day she freaked out on a standard poodle at barnes and noble who didn't even look at lola! everyone was like "wow you're dog is very protective" and giving me weird looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that was Lucy!! She would embarrass me sooo bad!! She would act like the epitome of the little dog. I tell her no bark then spray her, so next time she hears me say 'no bark' she knows if she doesn't stop, she gets squirted. I hope it works on Lola because it was like a miracle cure for Lucy. Every other time where there were no dogs, she was fine. But if there were other dogs?

Oh my god.

*headdesk*

Glad I don't have to deal with my shrill, loud dog anymore! Let me knwo if it works on Lola, ok?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> i am having a similar problem with lola- she goes crazy (and i mean psycho) at big dogs. she just looses it and does this crazy bark and is totally uncontrollable...it is sooo embarrasing esp since there are so many dogs around our new apartment. i have a squirt gun, but she does not seem that botherd by it. i am going to try a squirt bottle on mist too. when she starts noticing a big dog (one sec before she looses it) do i squirt her then? everytime she goes crazy on another dog i get so embarassed and stresses! the other day she freaked out on a standard poodle at barnes and noble who didn't even look at lola! everyone was like "wow you're dog is very protective" and giving me weird looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know it's a little off topic but.....
CAN WE BRING OUR BABIES AT BARNES AND NOBLE?????

i'm sooooooooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

i am off to buy a squirt bottle...wish me luck, Pixel and Fenway must be sending each other behavior emails.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks joe for cleaning things up....and thanks to everyone else for offering advice..i will try what is recommended and will let u all know how it goes!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this LadyMontava. Gnocci is barking and growling too. Great timing!


----------

